# Is your money/CFD/share holding insured?



## yonnie (11 May 2007)

hello folks,

reading the small letters of Marketech:

all clients money will be pooled in a separate account and if Marketech goes bankrupts nothing is insured.
There you go and your CFD contracts are not worth the paper they`re written on, because Marketech bought the shares in their name as a hedge for your CFD contract and can sell them just like that without a penny to you.

What happens to customers with other brokers?


----------



## Joe Blow (11 May 2007)

Since the topic is quite general in nature this thread has been moved to 'General Chat'.


----------

